# Zenith Archery Products. Zenith Fletch Medic Nock Receiver



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

bump


----------



## BDOG6351 (Aug 16, 2004)

great info, I install all my fletches on my hunting arrows and sometimes have issue controlling the position of the shaft when trying to replace a fletch... seems like a good tool to update my blitz with... this tool is obviously made to support the blitzs - do they make anything similiar for the other companies?


----------



## zenarch (Aug 3, 2002)

BDOG6351 said:


> great info, I install all my fletches on my hunting arrows and sometimes have issue controlling the position of the shaft when trying to replace a fletch... seems like a good tool to update my blitz with... this tool is obviously made to support the blitzs - do they make anything similiar for the other companies?


No connection to Bitzenburger. I did the upgrade to fix the problems I was having and realized it would be a good product to add to my other stuff which you can see at www.zenitharchery.com.
Joe B.


----------



## Tylord (Apr 4, 2008)

*Get Fobs*

Just Use Fobs


----------



## Lonestar63 (Mar 19, 2007)

zenarch said:


> No connection to Bitzenburger. I did the upgrade to fix the problems I was having and realized it would be a good product to add to my other stuff which you can see at www.zenitharchery.com.
> Joe B.


Man i wish i had seen this before the ASA shoot in Paris Tx.
I love your back tension release, and i visited your table in Paris and bought another one for a back up. I seen the nock reciever for the blitz fletcher on your table, but i didn't know what it was, and was busy looking at releases. Going to order one online.
I would encourage anybody who is interested in becoming a better archer, and thinking about back tension, to visit his site. He makes in my opinion the best BT release out there. Made me a better archer, and i thank you for that! :thumbs_up


----------



## shoeminator (Jan 27, 2007)

Good Job, Joe. You make great products! Keep up the good innovations.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Up.


----------

